# Rough day



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nothing like getting a phone call when you wake up telling you that your 26yr old cousin died.  a car going 100mph hit his car head on and killed everyone. 4 were killed total. They are doing autopsy to see if other driver was under influence since he has a mile long record of being under influence. 

Just puts things into prospective for you. Life is way too short and even shorter for others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

My gosh, I'm so so sorry. My prayers are going out to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my, Jess. I am so sorry  :hug: Same as Emma, thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

They'll watch down on you from Heaven. I hope your family is always there for you. :angelgoat: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a friend killed by a dump truck driver a few years back...her father was in the car with her and is still "brain dead" till this day...prayers going out to you... <3 I can relate *hugz*


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, they are in a better place now :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry! how tragic! my deepest Prayers for you and your family..


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Prayers for you and your whole clan. I hope the at-fault driver gets jail time, as well as getting permanently banned from driving again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry :hug: My condolences to you and your family....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my ! Im so very sorry :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

The driver that caused the accident died as well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So very sorry, prayers and imaginary hugs!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no , how tragic for everyone  
Prayers for healing and strength :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So very sorry. I had a nephew killed several years ago by a drunk driver that had a long history of DUI. It sucks and it's hard. :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for you loss and for everyone involved. What a tragedy.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so sorry. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We're all here for you :grouphug:


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Praying for you and your family. I can't imagine !!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks it has been rough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Heartfelt sympathy hon, so sorry x


----------

